# My 35G's



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

Mabuhay!

I'd like to present my 35gallons. Still far from finished though.

Tank Details.
Size: 35 gallons
Subtrate : Inert pea gravel 
Lighting : 1x55W PL with reflectors and 1x23W CFL

Flora:
Ludwigia inclinata var cuba
Limnophila aromatica
Myriophyllum aquaticum
Ludwidgia arcuata
Micranthemum umbrosum
Didiplis diandra
Echinidorus tenellus
Eleocharis acicularis
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Lysimachia nummularia 
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Rotala Rotundifolia sp. green
Rotala Vietnam
Blyxa Japonica

Fauna:
Iriatherina werneri
Locally caught shrimps

Hardscape:










After Planting:










After 2 months










Left side needs to fill in more. That's were the inclinita cuba is located. 
Comments and suggestion are very much appreciated.


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

I like it very much. It is very similar to a scape I just did in a 15 gallon tank. When the left side grows up a bit more are you going to have it trimmed so it fits in a valley type shape? Or keep it low left to high right?


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Nice looking tank. Filling in nicely. Are you running CO2 to your tank how much?


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

Genin..yup i'm going for the valley type. 

Patrick..yup i'm running 15# pressurized CO2 @3bps for 24/7.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

wow that looks really nice. good job.


----------



## butacska (Mar 1, 2008)

Any update?


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

Thanks dirrtybirdy.

Sorry for the late reply butacska..anyway here's an update. Pics were taken last May 03.
Replaced the stone on the left. I'm having a little problem with the carpet.










My threadfins


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking great! Ya gotta love the threadfins.


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

Thanks Tex Gal! Yup I agree! Threadfins are gorgeous!


----------



## GmoAndres (Oct 18, 2004)

wow, beatifull design, looks very natural and peacefull. 
I loved the "green" aquascapes....and this is brillant

I liked the idea from the stones in the front, with the foreground plants!! (normally, this zone is clean )

Gmo


----------



## jimsuy (Feb 19, 2008)

DBTS,
nice... taga pinas po kayo?


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

GmoAndres said:


> wow, beatifull design, looks very natural and peacefull.
> I loved the "green" aquascapes....and this is brillant
> 
> I liked the idea from the stones in the front, with the foreground plants!! (normally, this zone is clean )
> ...


Greetings Gmo! I too love green aquascapes. I got the inspiration from a 2007 ADA entry. But mine has a long ways to go. Thanks for the appreciation!


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

jimsuy said:


> DBTS,
> nice... taga pinas po kayo?


Yes. I'm also from PALHS just like yourself.


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Hi! A nice tank you are having now....I like your setup. Mine to ask? How come the foreground HC growing so fast within 2 months, any special method? Because I have HC as foreground plant too, but very slow growth rate, a bit sad here.


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

jasonc said:


> Hi! A nice tank you are having now....I like your setup. Mine to ask? How come the foreground HC growing so fast within 2 months, any special method? Because I have HC as foreground plant too, but very slow growth rate, a bit sad here.


Greetings jasonc! I'm not sure if there is any special method to growing HC. But in my case I made sure this tank gets a steady supply of CO2 and fertilizers. Aside from giving the HC a good trimming once in awhile which in my observation makes the HC become more aggressive in filling in.I keep my CO2 on 24/7. And I dose daily for both macro's and micro's. I also make 30 to 40% water change weekly. I hope this helps even a little. Just be patient and provide what the plants need and everything should be fine. Goodluck.


----------

